# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تغییرات کتاب درسی کنکور 1400

## eskalis

*سلام بچه ها

بچه ها کسی میدونه زیست یازدهم چاپ 98 که برای کنکور سال 1400 هست نسبت به زیست یازدهم که چاپ 97 باشه برای کنکور 99 هست چقد تغییرات داشته و می تونه این تغییرات رو برام لیست کنه و بگه؟؟

و اینکه کلا کتاب های دهم چاپ 97 که برای کنکور 1400 هست نسبت به کتابهای دهم ک چاپ 96 هستن برای کنکور 99 چقد تغییر داشتن ؟؟

و کتابهای یازدهم چاپ 98 که برای کنکور 1400 هست نسبت به کتابهای یازدهم که چاپ 97 هستن برای کنکور 99 ،چقد تغییر داشتن

کتابای دوازدهم سال چاپ 99 هم که هنوز نیومده بخوایم تغییرات رو بررسی کنیم ..*

...............................................

*بچه ها دقت شود میدونم مثلا زیست چاپ 97  که برای کنکور 99 هست نسبت به زیست یازدهم چاپ 96 که برای 98 بوده زیاد تغییر داشته ، من تغییرات رو نسبت به منابع 1400 میخوام اون دوتا پایه رو ... امیدوارم متوجه منظورم شده باشین ،چون همه میان سریع تغییرات مثلا زیست یازدهم چاپ 97 نسبت به چاپ 96 شو میگن!!!! نسبت به کنکور 1400 میخوام.. مرسی زیاددد
........................................

سایت خاصی یا چنل خاصی رو میشناسید که این تغییرات رو خوب پوشش داده باشه در خصوصی یا پیغام بازدید کننده معرفی شود مرسی*

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> *سلام بچه ها
> 
> بچه ها کسی میدونه زیست یازدهم چاپ 98 که برای کنکور سال 1400 هست نسبت به زیست یازدهم که چاپ 97 باشه برای کنکور 99 هست چقد تغییرات داشته و می تونه این تغییرات رو برام لیست کنه و بگه؟؟
> 
> و اینکه کلا کتاب های دهم چاپ 97 که برای کنکور 1400 هست نسبت به کتابهای دهم ک چاپ 96 هستن برای کنکور 99 چقد تغییر داشتن ؟؟
> 
> و کتابهای یازدهم چاپ 98 که برای کنکور 1400 هست نسبت به کتابهای یازدهم که چاپ 97 هستن برای کنکور 99 ،چقد تغییر داشتن
> 
> کتابای دوازدهم سال چاپ 99 هم که هنوز نیومده بخوایم تغییرات رو بررسی کنیم ..*
> ...


ببین تغییرات اون دو تا کتابی که گفتی کم بوده اما حیاتی (مثلا این که کتاب امسال میگه همه نورون ها می تونن میلین دار باشن که تو پارسال نداشت همچین حرفی)
ولی چون کم بوده بیشتر بچه ها و موسسات دنبالش نرفتن

به نظرم بهترین کار اینه که فایل دو تا کتاب یازدهم رو از سایت نشر و توزیع کتب درسی دانلود کنی خودت خط به خط مقایسه کنی با اینجا درخواست کمک کردن به جایی نمی رسی

----------


## mahsakiasi

سلام کسی تغییرات شیمی یازدهم پارسال و امسالو میدونه؟
امروز رفتم مبتکران شیمی یازدهم سفارش بدم زده ویژه کنکور ۹۹ چرا اخه؟سفارش بدم یا نه؟

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> سلام کسی تغییرات شیمی یازدهم پارسال و امسالو میدونه؟
> امروز رفتم مبتکران شیمی یازدهم سفارش بدم زده ویژه کنکور ۹۹ چرا اخه؟سفارش بدم یا نه؟


اگه مقدمشو بخونی خود بازرگانی نوشته که چون شیمی 99 نسبت به 1400 خیلی تغییر نکرد اینو زدم رو جلد کتاب تست
وگرنه شیمی مبتکران برای 1400 هم قابل استفادست

----------


## AmirXD

سلام منم یه مشکلی داشتم 
به نظرتون کتابای تست جامع که برای کنکور ۹۹ مناسبن رو برای ۱۴۰۰ استفاده کنم؟
تغییرات تو بعضی درسا وجود داره مثلا درس ادبیات من از مولف محترم خیلی سبز پرسیدم گفتن تغییر داریم تو چاپ بعدی مخصوصا تو جابه جایی درس ها 
از طرفیم‌ نمیشه تا آخرای تابستون صبر کرد 
به نظرتون اون تغییراتو خودم کنار بیام باهاش؟

----------


## reza2018

> سلام منم یه مشکلی داشتم 
> به نظرتون کتابای تست جامع که برای کنکور ۹۹ مناسبن رو برای ۱۴۰۰ استفاده کنم؟
> تغییرات تو بعضی درسا وجود داره مثلا درس ادبیات من از مولف محترم خیلی سبز پرسیدم گفتن تغییر داریم تو چاپ بعدی مخصوصا تو جابه جایی درس ها 
> از طرفیم‌ نمیشه تا آخرای تابستون صبر کرد 
> به نظرتون اون تغییراتو خودم کنار بیام باهاش؟


کل کتاب که تغییر نکرده،فعلا با همین منابعی که دارید بخونید تا کتاب های کنکور 1400 بیان.

----------


## AmirXD

> کل کتاب که تغییر نکرده،فعلا با همین منابعی که دارید بخونید تا کتاب های کنکور 1400 بیان.


خب من از الان می‌خوام استارت کنکور بزنم برای بعضی درسا منبع نداشتم گفتم جامع بگیرم بیشتر منظورم این بود که از منابع ۹۹ به جای ۱۴۰۰ استفاده کنم

----------


## Dean

> خب من از الان می‌خوام استارت کنکور بزنم برای بعضی درسا منبع نداشتم گفتم جامع بگیرم بیشتر منظورم این بود که از منابع ۹۹ به جای ۱۴۰۰ استفاده کنم


مم همین مشکلو دارم. من که رفتم گرفتم کتابای پایه رو گرفتم. الانم خاستم عربی بگیرم باز دو‌دلی اومد سراغم.

----------


## ifmvi

*سلام 
بچه ها ریاضی و فیزیک پایه دقت کنید "پایه" 
برای کنکور 99 و 1400 تفاوتی نداره 
الگو روی کتاباش زده مناسب کنکور 99 و 1400 
پس اگر خواستید بگیرید نگران نباشید*

----------


## ifmvi

*زیست دهم چاپ 97 نسبت به چاپ 96 تغییراتش جزئی بوده و از سایت مهر و ماه راحت میتونید فایل تغییرات زیست دهم رو دانلود کنید 
زیاد تغییری نداشته من خودم زیست دهم 96 رو داشتم و تغییرات رو دانلود کردم و اصلاحش کردم*

----------


## ifmvi

*زیست یازدهم رو چون نمیدونستم تغییراتش در چه حده از خود سایت چاپ و نشر کتب درسی سفارش دادم به قیمت پشت جلد برام اوردن*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ema


سلام 
بچه ها ریاضی و فیزیک پایه دقت کنید "پایه" 
برای کنکور 99 و 1400 تفاوتی نداره 
الگو روی کتاباش زده مناسب کنکور 99 و 1400 
پس اگر خواستید بگیرید نگران نباشید


البته برای دهم زده مناسب 99 و 1400 
برای یازدهم نوشته توی سایتش که از چاپ اول بدون تغییر که نشون میده یازدهمش هم تغییری نداشته*

----------


## Dean

> *سلام 
> بچه ها ریاضی و فیزیک پایه دقت کنید "پایه" 
> برای کنکور 99 و 1400 تفاوتی نداره 
> الگو روی کتاباش زده مناسب کنکور 99 و 1400 
> پس اگر خواستید بگیرید نگران نباشید*


همین که ایشون میگن 
به اصافه ی اینکه به چرت و پرت های سایت خیلی سبز توجه نکنید. اینا واسه پرکردن جیبشونه

----------


## ali.rze202

درود بر عزیزان و پشت کنکوری هایی که تصمیم گرفتن برای 1400 کنکور بدن چه اونایی که نظام جدید هستن چه اونایی که نظام قدیم بودن و ناچارا باید برای 1400  نظام جدید بدن و کتاب ها و منابع تغییر کرده رو حتما بدونن .
دوستانی که میخوان کتاب درسی ها رو بگیرن باید دقت کنن که برای پایه *دهم* چاپ 97 ، پایه *یازدهم* چاپ 98 ، و پایه *دوازدهم* چاپ 99 رو تهیه کنن
کتابای دهم چاپ 97 اگر پیدا نکردین میتونید اونایی که تغییر نکردن رو چاپ 98 رو بگیرید (توجه:درسایی که تغییر کرده باشه پایین گفتم که نمیتونید بگیرید و حتما باید چاپ 97 باشه)
دوستان طی بررسی هایی که با نرم افزار Diff pdf کردم
منابع کنکور 1400 تجربی رو با منابع کنکور 99 و 98 مقایسه کردم و نسبت به منبع اصلی گفتم که چاپ چه سالی رو میتونید بگیرید چاپ چه سالی رو نه
همچنین میتونید با مقایسه این تغییرات ببینید آیا منابع کمک درسی کنکور 99 و 98 برای 1400 قابل استفاده است یا خیر  :
 ( البته اگه دوستان دیگه هم دقیق بررسی کردن کمک کنن بزارن اینجا ، همچنین دوستان رشته های دیگه هم اگه منابع تخصصی خودشون تغییر کرده بگن تا تایپیک کاملتر بشه ممنون )

 اونایی که کنارش علامت + گذاشتم یعنی تغییرات زیادی نکرده یا خیلی جزیی بوده میتونید اون چاپ رو بگیرید 
 اونایی که علامت _ گذاشتم تغییرات زیادی داشتن و بهتره منبع اصلی رو بگیرید .


• فارسی دهم (منبع چاپ 97 ): 
_چاپ 96 تغییراتی زیادی داشته نمیتونید استفاده کنید
_چاپ 95 هم تغییراتی زیادی داشته 
+چاپ 98 تغییرات خیلی جزیی بوده و فقط دو تا فصل جاشون باهم عوض شده میتونید این چاپ رو با احتیاط استفاده کنید .
• فارسی یازدهم ( منبع چاپ 98) :
_چاپ 97 تغییرات زیادی داشته 
_چاپ 96 تغییرات زیادی داشته 
• فارسی دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99): 
+چاپ 98 تغییری نکرده
+چاپ 97 تغییری نکرده


• عربی دهم (منبع چاپ 97): 
+چاپ 96 تغییر نداره
+چاپ 95 یه سری تغییرات جزیی داره ولی در کل میتونید استفاده کنید
+چاپ 98 تغییر نداره
• عربی یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98): 
+چاپ 97 تغییری نداره
+چاپ 96  یه سری تغییرات جزیی داره ولی در کل میتونید استفاده کنید
• عربی دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99):
+چاپ 98 ~ چاپ 97 تقریبا باهم برابرند،  چاپ 97 یه سری تغییر جزیی داره ولی در کل چون چاپ 99 تغییر نکرده این دو تا چاپ قبلی هم میتونید استفاده کنید


•  درس زبان در کل تغییراتی نداشته و همون منابع کنکور 99 و 98 رو هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد.
همچنین دوستانی که میخوان کتاب درسی دهم چاپ 98 رو بگیرن هم مشکلی نیست بازم تغییر نکرده و میتونن تهیه کنن 


• دینی دهم (منبع چاپ 97 )
+چاپ 96 و 98 تغییرات کمی داشته حتما این تغییرات رو با برنامه diffpdf لحاظ کنید 
_ چاپ 95 تغییراتش زیاده
• دینی یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98 )
+ چاپ 97 تغییرات کمی داشته حتما با diffpdf مقایسه و لحاظ کنید
_چاپ96 تغییراتی زیادی داشته
• دینی دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99 )
+چاپ 98 تغییراتی کمی داشته ولی حتما با برنامه diffpdf مقایسه و لحاظ کنید
_چاپ97 تغییراتی زیادی داشته



• زیست دهم (منبع چاپ 97): 
+ چاپ 96 تغییر خیلی جزیی داشته میتونید بگیرید ولی حتما تغییرات رو لحاظ کنید
_ چاپ 95 تغییر زیادی داشته 
_ چاپ 98 تغییر زیادی داشته 
 • زیست یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98): 
_ چاپ 97 تغییر زیادی داشته 
_ چاپ 96 تغییر زیادی داشته
 • زیست دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99): 
+ چاپ 98 تغییرات خیلی جزیی داره که زیادم مهم نیست درنتیجه این چاپم میتونید استفاده کنید
_چاپ 97 تغیرات زیادی نسبت به چاپ 98 کرده بود بنابرین برای 1400 هم قابل استفاده نیست


• شیمی دهم (منبع چاپ 97): 
+چاپ 96 تغییری نداره
_چاپ 95 تغییر زیادی کرده
_چاپ 98 تغییر زیادی کرده 
 •شیمی یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98) :
+چاپ 97 تغییر جزیی داره ولی درصورت استفاده از این چاپ حتما تغییرات رو لحاظ کنید 
_ چاپ 96 تغییر زیادی داره 
•شیمی دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99): 
+چاپ 98 تغییرات خیلی جزیی داره میتونید استفاده کنید
_چاپ 97 تغیرات زیادی نسبت به چاپ 98 داشته بنابرین برای 1400 هم قابل استفاده نیست


• درس ریاضی در کل تغییراتی نداشته و همون منابع کنکور 99 و 98 رو هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد.
همچنین دوستانی که میخوان کتاب درسی دهم چاپ 98 رو بگیرن هم مشکلی نیست بازم تغییر نکرده و میتونن تهیه کنن


• فیزیک دهم ( منبع چاپ 97): 
+ چاپ 96 تغییر نکرده 
_چاپ 95 تغییراتی داشته
​_چاپ 98 تغییرات و حذفیاتی داشته
• فیزیک یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98):
+چاپ 97 تغییری نداشته
+چاپ 96 تغییری نداشته 
• فیزیک دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99): 
+چاپ 98 تغییری نداشته
+چاپ 97 تغییری نداشته

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *زیست یازدهم رو چون نمیدونستم تغییراتش در چه حده از خود سایت چاپ و نشر کتب درسی سفارش دادم به قیمت پشت جلد برام اوردن*


من میخوام سال بعد کنکور بدم ولی خب نظام قدیمم، چجوری از این سایت سفارش بدم کتابای مربوط به کنکور 1400 رو؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s_hosein_p


من میخوام سال بعد کنکور بدم ولی خب نظام قدیمم، چجوری از این سایت سفارش بدم کتابای مربوط به کنکور 1400 رو؟


بچه ها میگن سایت فعلا بسته شده و امکان سفارش نیست
من اسفند ماه سفارش دادم و برام اوردن ولی بعضی بچه ها که فروردین میخواستن سفارش بدن نتونستن
نحوه ی سفارشم اینجوری بود که رفتم قسمت سفارش تک جلدی کتاب توی "سایت چاپ و نشر کتب درسی" ثبت نام کردم و بعد هم سفارشم رو ثبت کردم*

----------


## eskalis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali.rze202


درود بر عزیزان و پشت کنکوری هایی که تصمیم گرفتن برای 1400 کنکور بدن چه اونایی که نظام جدید هستن چه اونایی که نظام قدیم بودن و ناچارا باید برای 1400  نظام جدید بدن و کتاب ها و منابع تغییر کرده رو حتما بدونن .دوستانی که میخوان کتاب درسی ها رو بگیرن باید دقت کنن که برای پایه دهم چاپ 97 ، پایه یازدهم چاپ 98 ، و پایه دوازدهم چاپ 99 رو تهیه کننکتابای دهم چاپ 97 اگر پیدا نکردین میتونید اونایی که تغییر نکردن رو چاپ 98 رو بگیرید (توجه:درسایی که تغییر کرده باشه پایین گفتم که نمیتونید بگیرید و حتما باید چاپ 97 باشه)دوستان طی بررسی هایی که با نرم افزار Diff pdf کردممنابع کنکور 1400 تجربی رو با منابع کنکور 99 و 98 مقایسه کردم و نسبت به منبع اصلی گفتم که چاپ چه سالی رو میتونید بگیرید چاپ چه سالی رو نههمچنین میتونید با مقایسه این تغییرات ببینید آیا منابع کمک درسی کنکور 99 و 98 برای 1400 قابل استفاده است یا خیر  : ( البته اگه دوستان دیگه هم دقیق بررسی کردن کمک کنن بزارن اینجا ، همچنین دوستان رشته های دیگه هم اگه منابع تخصصی خودشون تغییر کرده بگن تا تایپیک کاملتر بشه ممنون )  اونایی که کنارش علامت + گذاشتم یعنی تغییرات زیادی نکرده یا خیلی جزیی بوده میتونید اون چاپ رو بگیرید  اونایی که علامت _ گذاشتم تغییرات زیادی داشتن و بهتره منبع اصلی رو بگیرید .• فارسی دهم (منبع چاپ 97 ): _چاپ 96 تغییراتی زیادی داشته نمیتونید استفاده کنید_چاپ 95 هم تغییراتی زیادی داشته +چاپ 98 تغییرات خیلی جزیی بوده و فقط دو تا فصل جاشون باهم عوض شده میتونید این چاپ رو با احتیاط استفاده کنید .• فارسی یازدهم ( منبع چاپ 98) :_چاپ 97 تغییرات زیادی داشته _چاپ 96 تغییرات زیادی داشته • فارسی دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99): +چاپ 98 تغییری نکرده+چاپ 97 تغییری نکرده• عربی دهم (منبع چاپ 97): +چاپ 96 تغییر نداره+چاپ 95 یه سری تغییرات جزیی داره ولی در کل میتونید استفاده کنید+چاپ 98 تغییر نداره• عربی یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98): +چاپ 97 تغییری نداره+چاپ 96  یه سری تغییرات جزیی داره ولی در کل میتونید استفاده کنید• عربی دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99):+چاپ 98 ~ چاپ 97 تقریبا باهم برابرند،  چاپ 97 یه سری تغییر جزیی داره ولی در کل چون چاپ 99 تغییر نکرده این دو تا چاپ قبلی هم میتونید استفاده کنید•  درس زبان در کل تغییراتی نداشته و همون منابع کنکور 99 و 98 رو هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد.همچنین دوستانی که میخوان کتاب درسی دهم چاپ 98 رو بگیرن هم مشکلی نیست بازم تغییر نکرده و میتونن تهیه کنن • دینی دهم (منبع چاپ 97 )+چاپ 96 و 98 تغییرات کمی داشته حتما این تغییرات رو با برنامه diffpdf لحاظ کنید _ چاپ 95 تغییراتش زیاده• دینی یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98 )+ چاپ 97 تغییرات کمی داشته حتما با diffpdf مقایسه و لحاظ کنید_چاپ96 تغییراتی زیادی داشته• دینی دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99 )+چاپ 98 تغییراتی کمی داشته ولی حتما با برنامه diffpdf مقایسه و لحاظ کنید_چاپ97 تغییراتی زیادی داشته• زیست دهم (منبع چاپ 97): + چاپ 96 تغییر خیلی جزیی داشته میتونید بگیرید ولی حتما تغییرات رو لحاظ کنید_ چاپ 95 تغییر زیادی داشته _ چاپ 98 تغییر زیادی داشته  • زیست یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98):  _ چاپ 97 تغییر زیادی داشته  _ چاپ 96 تغییر زیادی داشته • زیست دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99): + چاپ 98 تغییرات خیلی جزیی داره که زیادم مهم نیست درنتیجه این چاپم میتونید استفاده کنید _چاپ 97 تغیرات زیادی نسبت به چاپ 98 کرده بود بنابرین برای 1400 هم قابل استفاده نیست• شیمی دهم (منبع چاپ 97): +چاپ 96 تغییری نداره_چاپ 95 تغییر زیادی کرده_چاپ 98 تغییر زیادی کرده  •شیمی یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98) :+چاپ 97 تغییر جزیی داره ولی درصورت استفاده از این چاپ حتما تغییرات رو لحاظ کنید  _ چاپ 96 تغییر زیادی داره •شیمی دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99): +چاپ 98 تغییرات خیلی جزیی داره میتونید استفاده کنید _چاپ 97 تغیرات زیادی نسبت به چاپ 98 داشته بنابرین برای 1400 هم قابل استفاده نیست• درس ریاضی در کل تغییراتی نداشته و همون منابع کنکور 99 و 98 رو هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد.همچنین دوستانی که میخوان کتاب درسی دهم چاپ 98 رو بگیرن هم مشکلی نیست بازم تغییر نکرده و میتونن تهیه کنن• فیزیک دهم ( منبع چاپ 97): + چاپ 96 تغییر نکرده _چاپ 95 تغییراتی داشته​_چاپ 98 تغییرات و حذفیاتی داشته• فیزیک یازدهم (منبع چاپ 98):+چاپ 97 تغییری نداشته+چاپ 96 تغییری نداشته • فیزیک دوازدهم (منبع چاپ 99): +چاپ 98 تغییری نداشته+چاپ 97 تغییری نداشته


حاجی ،شما که محبت کردید تغییرات رو دراوردین کاش اون تغییراتی که مثلا توی ادبیات دهم دو فصل جاب جا شدن رو هم بگید یا توی سایر درسها..مرسی*

----------


## erik911

> *حاجی ،شما که محبت کردید تغییرات رو دراوردین کاش اون تغییراتی که مثلا توی ادبیات دهم دو فصل جاب جا شدن رو هم بگید یا توی سایر درسها..مرسی*


اگر ادبیات رو از نشرالگو بگیری خودش تغییرات رو نوشته

----------

